# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  किरचें  ( नरेन्द्र कोहली )

## sajan love

किरचें
नरेन्द्र कोहली

----------


## sajan love

तीन दिनों के झुटपुटे के बाद आज पहली बार सूर्य निकला था। बादल छंट गए थे और धूप बहुत भली लग रही थी।
लि थी खुऑंग की तबीयत दो-तीन दिनों से काफी खराब चल रही थी। सूर्य निकलने से उसको भी राहत मिली थी। पता नहीं, तबीयत ही कुछ सुधर गई थी या मौसम का ही प्रभाव था।
लि का पति सवेरे से ही बाहर गया हुआ था। मौसम के सुधरने की वजह से ही उसका बाहर जाना संभव हो पाया था।
 हो को बाहर भेजकर लि घर के छोटे-मोटे कामों में लग गई थी। वह चाहती थी कि दोपहर के लगभग जब हो लौटे तब तक वह सारे कामों से निबट चुकी हो, ताकि दोनों आज के इस सुनहरे दिन की छुट्टी को फुरसत से बिता पाएं।

----------


## sajan love

वियतनाम के हा बाक प्रांत में, हीन-होआ नगर के बाहर इस बस्ती में, जुलाई के महीने में ऐसे सुनहरे दिन बहुत कम आया करते थे। और इन दिनों तो लि ऐसे दिनों के लिए तरसकर रह गई थी। पिछले कुछ दिनों से उसके मन में कुछ विशेष कामों के प्रति बहुत तीव्र उत्कंठा पैदा होने लगी थी। वह कुछ विशेष स्थानों पर जाना चाहती थी, विशेष तरह की चीजें खाना चाहती थी। लगभग दो वर्ष पहले इन्हीं दिनों जब लि पहली बार मां बनने की प्रतीक्षा कर रही थी, तो भी उसकी इच्छाएं कुछ इसी प्रकार तीव्र हो उठी थीं। पर वे इच्छाएं इन इच्छाओं से बहुत भिन्न थीं। तब लि मीठी चीजें बहुत खाया करती थी। पर इन दिनों उसे खट्टी चीजें बहुत भाती थीं। पहली बार लि को बेटा पैदा हुआ था- और लि अपने मन में जानती है कि इस बार उसकी गोद में बिटिया आने वाली है।
लि के मन में इन दिनों ममता बहुत उमडती है। उसे लगता है कि अब वह दो बच्चों की मां है। उसके भीतर दुगनी ममता है। पर अभी अपनी अनजाई बिटिया को वह प्यार नहीं कर पाती। बस, कभी-कभी एकांत पाकर अपने उभरे हुए पेट पर धीरे से हाथ फिरा लेती है। कभी-कभी अनदेखी-अनचीह्नी बेटी को पुकार लेती है और उससे बातें कर लेती है। जब भीतर ही भीतर बहुत हिल-डुल होती है, तो बच्ची को प्यार से इस शरारत के लिए डांट भी देती है, 'क्यों तंग करती है बिट्टो मेरी! वह उसे समझाती है, 'अभी से इतनी शैतान है तू, तो जन्म लेने के बाद क्या करेगी! न बेटी! मां को तंग नहीं करते!

----------


## sajan love

और अपने आप ही मुस्करा पडती है लि। बाकी समय लि अपना सारा प्यार बेटे पर उडेलती रहती है।
आज सवेरे से लि अपने बेटे के कामों में लगी हुई है। कभी-कभी झुंझलाकर सोचती है- काम ही किसका है उसे? एक इस बेटे का और एक इसके बाप का। दोनों बाप-बेटे परेशान करते रहते हैं। नन्हा काई भी बहुत शैतान हो गया है। लि की कोई बात नहीं मानता।
धूप निकल आई थी, तो लि के मन में बेटे को नहला देने की बात भी आई। दो दिनों से बारिश हो रही थी और लि ने नन्हे काई को इस डर से नहीं नहलाया था कि बच्चे को कहीं ठंड न लग जाए। पर आज धूप निकल आई थी। आज उसे नहला ही देना चाहिए, बहुत गंदा हो रहा था। और फिर आज न नहलाया तो कल मौसम जाने कैसा रहे!
लि ने आंगन में नहलाने की चीजें इकट्ठी कर ली थीं और नन्हे काई को भी पकड लाई थी।
वह जोर-जोर से रोता जा रहा था। तीन दिनों से लि और हो ने उसे आंगन में निकलने नहीं दिया। इतनी देर तक कमरे में बंद रहने के बाद काई आंगन में निकला था, तो वह मिट्टी से खेलना चाहता था, इधर-उधर भाग-दौड करना चाहता था और घर के अहाते से भी बाहर निकल जाना चाहता था।

----------


## sajan love

पहले तो लि के मन में आया कि बच्चे को थोडा-सा खेल लेने दे। पर यदि एक बार वह छूट गया तो उसका दुबारा हाथ आना मुश्किल हो जाएगा। फिर देर भी हो रही थी। इसी तरह काम चला तो हो के घर लौटने तक वह अपना काम समाप्त नहीं कर पाएगी...
'न बेटे ! रोते नहीं है। उसने काई को समझाया, 'और राजे बेटे ! मां को तंग नहीं करते!
काई रोता रहा और लि उसके कपडे उतारती रही। पहले कमीज उतारी। बनियान की बारी आई तो काई एकदम मचल गया। वह उसके हाथों से छूट-छूट जा रहा था। एक बार तो वह लगभग हाथों से निकल ही गया था, पर लि ने उसे फिर घसीट लिया।
एक हाथ से लि न काई को पकडा और दूसरे हाथ से पानी को छूकर देखा-पानी बहुत ठंडा नहीं था।
और तभी लि के भीतर बहुत जोर से कुछ हिलने-डुलने लगा।
लि ने गीला हाथ अपने पेट पर रख लिया, 'न बेटी, न ! तंग नहीं करते। भैया को नहला लेने दे।
एक ओर काई जोर-जोर से रो रहा था और उसके हाथों से निकल भागने को मचल रहा था और दूसरी ओर यह...

----------


## sajan love

तुम दोनों भाई-बहन तंग क्यों कर रहे हो मुझे! लि ने मुस्कुराकर अपने पेट के उभार की ओर देखा, 'शैतान बच्चो!
और वह सोच रही थी, इस समय हो घर पर होता तो उसकी सहायता कर देता।
उसके पेट के भीतर की हलचल बहुत प्रबल हो रही थी। बिट्टो अब और भीतर नहीं रहना चाहती- लि खुद को बता रही थी।
उसने अपना ध्यान उधर से हटाकर काई के सिर पर एक लोटा पानी डाला।
काई का रोना कुछ प्रबल हो गया।
 'न बेटे! नहाते हुए रोते नहीं हैं। लि ने उसे समझाया, 'जल्दी से नहा लो।
उसने उसके सिर पर साबुन की टिकिया रगडनी शुरू की। मुंह पर साबुन नहीं लगाया, नहीं तो काई और भी अधिक जोर से रोने लगता, मुंह पर साबुन बाद में लगा देगी। हाथों पर साबुन लगाया और मल-मलकर हाथों पर लगी मिट्टी उतारी।
काई की बहन एक बार फिर जोर से मचली थी। और सहसा बहुत जोर से 'गूँ-गूँ-ऊँ-ऊँ की आवाज हो उठी। लि चौंकी- क्या हुआ है बिट्टो को...?
पर दूसरे ही क्षण ध्यान आया, वह बिट्टो की आवाज नहीं थी। आवाज आसमान से आ ही थी।स आवाज की दिशा में बहुत सारा धुऑं और गर्द-गुबार उड रहा था। साफ आकाश कहीं छिप गया था। सारा वातावरण मटमैला हो गया था।
और इन सबके बीच पांच विमान उडे जा रहे थे।
लि को स्थिति समझने में क्षण-भर भी नहीं लगा। उसने साबुन के पुते नन्हे काई को झपटकर अपनी गोद में समेटा, एक हाथ अपने पेट पर रखकर काई की बहन को सांत्वना दी और झपटकर भीतर की ओर भागी...

----------


## sajan love

नहाने का पानी, साबुन और तौलिया खुले आकाश के नीचे पडे थे।
चारों ओर शोर ही शोर था। आग और धुऑं। मानों मिट्टी धरती की कोख से उछलकर आकाश की ओर जाती थी और फिर आग के समान धरती पर बरस पडती थी। धमाके बहुत पास आ गए थे। लि को लगा, उसका घर धमाकों से घिर गया है। वह घर में अकेली थी और उसके पास दो बच्चे थे। दोनों एक से एक शैतान...
अचानक आंगन में जोर का धमाका हुआ। नहाने का सामान धुएं में छिप गया और लि कमरे के बीचोबीच औंधी गिरी। काई अब भी उसकी गोद में था।
लि के मुंह से जोर की चीख निकली। उसे लगा, कोई आग उसके बाएं नितंब को चीरकर भीतर घुसती चली गई है।
काई चुप हो गया था और उसके हाथों से छूटकर नंग-धडंग, साबुन और मिट्टी से सना हुआ उसके सामने बैठा था।
पीडा के मारे लि की ऑंखों में ऑंसू निकल आए। उसने अपने निचले होंठ को दांतों से भींच लिया। वह चाहती थी, दांत होंठ को चीरकर मांस में धंस जाएं। नितंब की पीडा से ध्यान हटाने के लिए वह अपने होंठ में दूसरा घाव करना चाह रही थी।

----------


## sajan love

बाहर विमानों की आवाज दूर चली गई थी।
लि ने दाएं हाथ से अपने पेट को दबाया और बाएं से नितंब को टटोला। उसका हाथ नंगे नितंब पर पडा-कपडा वहां नहीं था- और हाथ किसी गर्म-गर्म चीज से गीला हो गया था।
उसने अपने हाथ को आंखों के सामने लाकर देखा- सारा हाथ खून से लाल हो गया था। लि ने पीडा से बचने के लिए अपने दांत फिर अपने होंठ में गडा दिए। हाथों-पैरों को समेटकर उठना चाहा और फिसलकर गिर पडी।
काई पास बैठा बहुत जोर-जोर से रो रहा था।
हो बस्ती की सीमा तक ही पहुंचा था कि विमानों की 'गूं-गूं-ऊं-ऊं से उसके कान खडे हो गए। यह अनुभव उसके या बस्ती के किसी अन्य व्यक्ति के लिए नया नहीं था। अब तो लोग इसके आदी हो गए थे। वर्षों से यह लडाई चल रही थी और जाने कब तक चलेगी?
हर दूसरे-तीसरे दिन इसी प्रकार विमान उडते हुए आते थे। उनसे बम गिराए जाते थे और फिर बस्ती के परे हीन-होआ नगर पर आग, धुआं तथा धूल ही धूल नजर आती थी।
पिछले तीन दिनों से वर्षा के कारण ही जहाज इधर नहीं आए थे। आज धूप निकली थी तो विमान भी आ निकले थे...
हो समझ नहीं पा रहा था कि वह क्या करे? बस, एक ही बात उसके मन में थी। ऐसे समय में उसे अपने घर पर लि और काई के पास होना चाहिए था। वैसे आज तक उनकी बस्ती पर कभी कोई बम नहीं गिरा था- पर विमान इसी प्रकार आते रहे तो किसी भी दिन गिर सकता था...
और अचानक विमानों से बम गिरने आरंभ हुए। धमाके, आग और धुऑं सब ओर फैल गया। किसी ओर कुछ नजर नहीं आ रहा था। हो चुपचाप जमीन पर औंधा लेट गया।

----------


## sajan love

हो को समय का कुछ पता नहीं चला। कब विमान बम बरसाकर चले गए- वह नहीं जानता। उसके मन में एक ही प्रश्न था- लि और काई ठीक तो हैं न?
और जैसे ही उसे यह एहसास हुआ कि विमान आकाश पर मँडरा नहीं रहे, हो उठकर भागा।
उसका हृदय धडक रहा था। आज पहली बार विमान उनकी बस्ती के ऐन ऊपर बम बरसाकर गए थे- ईश्वर भला करे!
छँटते हुए धुएँ में से हो भागा जा रहा था। अब धमाके नहीं हो रहे थे, पर शोर बहुत बढ गया था। हर घर से रोने की और चीखने की आवाजें आ रही थीं। स्थानीय स्वयंसेवक और सैनिक अधिकारी भी प्रकट हो गए थे। मोटर-गाडियाँ इधर-उधर भागती फिर रही थीं।
अपने घर पर दृष्टि पडते ही हो को लगा, उसके दिल की धडकन बंद हो जाएगी। उसके अपने घर के ऑंगन में बम गिरा था। हो ने जोर की एक चीख मारी और भागता हुआ घर के भीतर घुस गया। उसके गालों पर ऑंसू धारा प्रवाह बह रहे थे।

----------


## sajan love

उसके सामने ललुहान लि औंधी पडी थी और उसके सिरहाने बैठा काई रो रहा था।
हो घुटनों के बल बैठ गया, 'लि! लि!
लि ने कोई उत्तर नहीं दिया।

बाप को देखकर काई और जोर से रो पडा।
हो ने विवशता से इधर-उधर देखा। आसपास कोई नहीं था। उसने लि को सीधा करने के लिए हाथ लगाया तो सहसा उसके शरीर के भीतर होती हुई उथल-पुथल को छू गया।
हो को समझ नहीं आ रह था, वह क्या करे?
और तभी एक अधिकारी कई स्वयं-सेवकों के साथ घर के भीतर आया। हो ऑंसुओं -भरी ऑंखों और बिसूरते होंठों से उन्हें चुपचाप देखता रहा।
अधिकारी एक ही नजर में सब कुछ समझ गया। उसने झुककर लि को सीधा कर उसकी हृदय गति देखी। और सहसा वह अपने साथियों की ओर मुडा, 'जीवित है।
स्वयं सेवक झूके और लि को उठाकर ले गए।
हो ने रोते हुए काई को गोद में उठाया और उनके पीछे-पीछे बाहर चला आया।
लि को उन्होंने एंबुलेंस में लिटाया। उसमें चार-पांच घायल और भी थे। हो साथ वाली जीप में बैठ गया। काई रोना बंद कर फटी-फटी ऑंखों से इधर-उधर देख रहा था।
सब कुछ अपने आप ही हो गया था। किसी ने भी किसी से कुछ नहीं कहा था।
पहले जीप चली और उसके पीछे-पीछे एंबुलेंस चल पडी। वे हीन-होआ नगर की ओर जा रहे थे।
हो के मस्तिष्क में एक ही बात थी। ये लोग लि को साधारण घायल के रूप में ही ले जा रहे थे या यह जानते थे कि उसके शरीर के भीतर एक और नन्ही-सी जान सूर्य की रोशनी को देखने के लिए कसमसा रही है? लि की इस अवस्था के कारण नन्ही-सी जान भी खतरे में थी।
हो ने कितनी ही बार सोचा कि वह उठकर अधिकारी को यह बता दे, पर वहाँ कोई भी किसी से नहीं बोल रहा था। और हो की अपनी अवस्था भी ऐसी हो रही थी कि उसे स्वयं ही इस बात में संदेह था कि उसके गले से आवाज भी निकलेगी क्या?

----------


## sajan love

सूर्य ढल चुका था। गाडियाँ अस्पताल के अहाते में प्रवेश कर रही थीं और हो तब तक अधिकारी को कुछ नहीं बता पाया था।
हो बरामदे के एक कोने से दूसरे कोने तक टहल रहा था। वह रात-भर इसी प्रकार टहलता रहा और अब ऊषा की पहली किरणें धरती को छू रही थीं।
हो को पता भी नहीं चला कि रात किधर गई। वह तो यह जानता है कि डॉक्टर ने लि को सरसरी नजर से देखकर ऑपरेशन थिएटर में भेज दिया था। उसे इतना-भर बता दिया गया कि लि बम से छिटक आए हुए धातु के टुकडे से घायल हुई थी और धातु का टुकडा लि के बाएं नितंब के भीतर घुस गया था और अभी भी भीतर ही था। उसे ऑपरेशन करके निकाला जा सकता है। लि थिएटर के भीतर बंद थी और वह बाहर टहल रहा था।
काई एक बेंच पर सोया पडा था।
हो ने एक नजर काई को देखा। वह अपने घुटने पेट से लगाए गठरी बना सोया पडा था। हो के जी में आया कि उसे एक चादर ही ओढा दे। पर चादर कहाँ से लाता?
रात-भर हो टहलता रहा। और किसी ने भी उसे यह नहीं बताया था कि लि कैसी है। वह बचेगी भी या नहीं- वह नहीं जनता था। यदि लि नहीं बची तो?
'उसके मरने से पहले मुझे उससे थोडी बात कर लेने दो, वह कहना चाहता था, पर किससे कहता? यहाँ कौन था जो उसकी बात सुनता? जिस दरवाजे के भीतर उसकी लि को ले जाया गया था, उसके भीतर उसे जाने नहीं दिया गया था और स्वयं भीतर घुस जाने का साहस वह नहीं कर पाया था।
और तभी दरवाजा खुला था।

----------


## sajan love

हो पलटकर खडा हो गया। उसकी सांस रुकने-सी लगी।
'मिस्टर हो, आप आ सकते हैं। खुले दरवाजे के बीच प्रकट हुई नर्स ने कहा।
नर्स उसे कई रास्तों से घुमाती हुई वार्ड में ले आई थी। घायलों के उस जंगल में उसने एक बेड पर लि को देखा।
जीती-जागती लि उसके सामने लेटी हुई थी। उसकी आंखों से आंसू टप-टप गिर रहे थे। हो को देखकर लि एक बार जोर से सुबकी और फिर उसी प्रकार शांत होकर रोती रही।
हो के सिर से मनों बोझ हट गया। उसके होंठों पर एक मुस्कान फैल गई, 'लि! रो क्यों रही हो?
वह आकर उसके सिरहाने के पास खडा हो गया। लि कुछ नहीं बोली। हो ने आश्चर्य से लि को देखा और फिर उसकी ऑंखें नर्स की ओर उठ गईं।
नर्स उसके पास आ गई थी। 'हमें खेद है, मिस्टर हो! हम आपकी बच्ची को नहीं बचा सके।
'बच्ची! और सहसा हो को ध्यान आया कि लि अपने शरीर में एक नन्ही-सी जान को भी पाल रही थी।
हो की ऑंखों में ऑंसू उतर आए।
'आप बच्ची को देखना चाहेंगे? नर्स उससे पूछ रही थी।
हो का सिर अपने आप ही स्वीकृति में हिल गया।
और फिर हो नर्स के पीछे-पीछे चलता हुआ बहुत सारे गलियारों को पार कर एक कमरे के सम्मुख आया।
नर्स उसे वहीं रुकने का इशारा कर स्वयं भीतर चली गई।
वह बंद दरवाजे को ताकता रहा। इस बंद दरवाजे के उस पार उसकी बच्ची थी, जो कल लि के शरीर का अंग थी।
दरवाजा खुला। नर्स के हाथों में सफेद कपडों में लिपटा एक बच्चा था। नर्स ने कपडे की तहें हटा दीं।
एक गोरा-चिट्टा, स्वस्थ बच्चा कपडे के बीच पडा था। उसके मुख पर रोने के-से भाव थे। शायद चीखती-चीखती ही उसकी बच्ची मर गई थी।
और नर्स ने बच्ची के सिर को एक ओर घुमाते हुए हो को बधाी का बायाँ गाल दिखाया। गाल पर एक बडा-सा ताजा-ताजा घाव था। चमडी फटी हुई थी और नंगा लाल मांस दिख रहा था। खून चारों ओर जमकर काला पड रहा था।
'यह बम के उस धातु के टुकडे से हुआ है, नर्स बोली, 'जो श्रीमती लि के नितंब में घुस गया था।
नर्स ने कपडे से बच्ची को ढँक दिया।

----------


## sajan love

हमें खेद है, मिस्टर हो! वह फिर बोली, 'हम आपकी बच्ची को बचा नहीं सके। पर इतनी कम आयु का घायल इससे पहले कभी हमारे पास आया भी तो नहीं था!
नर्स ने ऑंखें मीचकर अपनी ऑंखों में आए ऑंसू झटक दिए और दरवाजे के भीतर चली गई।
थोडी देर बाद हो लि के बेड के पास एक स्टूल पर बैठा था। काई उसकी गोद में था, जो आश्चर्य से कभी माँ को देखता, कभी बाप को। बोल कोई भी नहीं पा रहा था।

समाप्त

----------


## anita

कृपया कलर थोड़ा डार्क रखे, ये पढ़ने में नहीं आ रहा है 

जैसे आखरी प्रविष्टि को मैंने सम्पादित किया है

----------


## sajan love

आगे से ध्यान रखुंगा

----------

